# New smoker



## Drifter27 (Apr 11, 2021)

Hello everyone. Just found this place after getting a pit boss vertical smoker a few weeks ago. I have to admit I didn't plan on getting a smoker, my old man would tell me about how he started smoking meat. Wake up at 1am, start the smoker and have to check it every 15 minutes or so while taking power naps in the hammock. All this over family sunday delicious brisket shortly before he fell asleep at the table   I loved the food but not that much. After that I heard from a buddy at work about automatic pellet smokers and how he would cook dinner un-prepped after work during the week. Now I'm addicted lol. Did my first, a pork butt 2 weeks ago, ate Easter Lunch that was Dad's brisket and burnt ends that were amazing as always, and 2 chickens smoking now. Just ate the bacon I had in above the chicken as an appetizer and put in a rack of potatoes oiled and seasoned where the bacon was. Freaking love this thing, I think it's cheating at smoking meat but the wife, kid and my tummy all equally don't care lol

Look forward to learning from everyone here


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 11, 2021)

Welcome from Tennessee. Love my stickburner but it's also nice to have my pellet smoker for a quick and easy smoke


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 11, 2021)

Welcome from Mississippi! Glad you joined us.
Jim


----------



## kilo charlie (Apr 11, 2021)

Welcome! I also run a vertical Pit Boss! Definitely different from the old days!


----------



## 912smoker (Apr 11, 2021)

Welcome from SE Ga.   I love my "set it and forget it " Gravity Flow but would also enjoy the stick burner. ......some day


----------



## kruizer (Apr 11, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 11, 2021)

Welcome from ND. Congrats on the new rig.


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 11, 2021)

Welcome to the addiction and a great forum.


----------

